# Blimburn Seeds Anyone???



## yung420 (Jan 12, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone knows about this breeder, or are they any good. Just wanting to know some kind of history on them cause they got some good looking strains.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 12, 2013)

i feel ya, almost took part in the promo on attitude. hopefully someone will see this and be able to help. but when a company is brand new like that, and especially when they are an inexpensive fem seed breeder, they typically dont see many good things said about them on a website like this.
with that said, it doesnt mean they are bad or good. im just hoping you realize this.


----------



## motorcitymadman (Jan 12, 2013)

More then likly he is,just like of the rest of us...im more stoked on the dna gear.And the R.P. Sky walker kush that i ordered...i will hang on to the unknown bean no space for junk.


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 13, 2013)

ai also noticed the promo on the tude but could find little info on this breeder... i figure his prices are on the cheaper side due to being so new in the game and looking to establish some business but that is only speculation... they got some nice lookin crosses tho...


----------



## Dookz (Jan 19, 2013)

i am gettin three of three first promo seeds of blimburns seeds freebies right now, im gonna hold onto them who knows maybe theyll be some of the great


----------



## bwest (Jan 19, 2013)

motorcitymadman said:


> More then likly he is,just like of the rest of us...im more stoked on the dna gear.And the R.P. Sky walker kush that i ordered...i will hang on to the unknown bean no space for junk.


 How do you know it's junk if you don't grow it out? Some of my best plants have come from freebie seeds. If I am a breeder wanting to get his name out there, or an established breeder with a new strain, why would I want to send out junk seeds as freebies?
Freebies are how i discovered G13 Labs Blueberry Gum, Dinafem Seeds Cheese, Reserva Privada Kandy Kush, and World Of Seeds Afghan Kush. Trust me, none of these freebies were garbage.


----------



## hazey grapes (Jan 19, 2013)

cheap seeds can also be a breeder's response to greed. you'll find few people that hate on mandala's affordable gear. sannies' $50 strains are considered world class. for the moment, high quality seeds' $30 or so haze x skunk is my second favorite strain for having some real psychoactivity in a super potent and long lasting strain that doesn't degrade to stony even after a month. 

i think a lot of the bias against cheap strains can be traced to nirvana's gear, some of which at least used to be nice, but never the fems or autos which suck, and a lot of them being more watered down and generic with reports recently that even their regs are starting to decline.

if you wait long enough, eventually the freebies will get reported on. i just placed an order for chocolope & CH9 jack fems so i could get a blim burn orka freebie that's allegedly trippy after reading another thread asking this same question. i get a kick out of reporting results here even if sativa haters are always on my jock as i know what it's like to be interested in a strain and never being able to get a decent report on it, and i begged and pleaded for an acceptable report on the super silver haze and apollo 11 everyone tried to steer me into years ago and never did get a direct answer to my questions.

i'll just tell it like it is with the orka. i have no opinions one way or the other about anything without trying it myself, but do avoid gear like KC brains' stuff when i see nothing but rants against it. if it turns out to be just another generic haze, i'll yawn, but even that kicks all the stoned and stoopid shit on the streets, but if it delivers, i'll give them the same respect i do HQS. good gear, just as much as bad shit, deserves the appropriate recognition, but it might take me some time to get around to it as i have some higher priority gear i want to try or re-visit.

if you REALLY want to know, buy a pack of whatever and just get a freebie or two to test for yourself. even at full price for a pack, it's not that huge of a gamble like a $100 or more strain.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 20, 2013)

What I like to think is there all the same seeds .....as in there is a mass producer that they get seeds from and redistribute under diffeent names ...Blim burn seeds have the same crosses as 1000 other Dutch /Spanish / seedbanks ..just wit a fancier discription which people eat right up ..

Lets use our brains here people ..new seedbank with 15 strains overnight ??? All FEMS ??? ..c'mon any company you never heard of with that much variety selling all fems is just buying and reselling ..NO BREEDING ..I would be surprised of they had a grow room ..u don't need it when ur jus renaming seeds 

That said some of those Dutch clones can be hit or miss ..bc it's jus mass produced some of those clones can be orginal varietys or really old ones with decent phenos ..but we never kno bc there no interaction or quality control done ..its like u have to just take there word for it ..no one it comes to my money I won't 

Look at royal queen seeds "new" crosses some of them use a " pre 98" kush (big blue writing on package -_-) I say bull shit ..it's jus GHS bubba kush seeds ..they changed they discription but left the lineage as kush x bubble gum (--_--) they also have kaidog which I suspect is the same beans as GHS chemdog ..attitude seedbank sells 75% of this shit ..if it weren't for a few decent breeders and promos and there reputation I would not use them ..they sell doggies nuts seeds ..it's all business with them 

And I wanna kno who's really behind that company ?? The doggies nuts ..I kno it's just another Dutch mass seed rename but I've never heard of doggies nuts having a "owner" or "breeder" goes to show u ..some people don't wanna be linked to certain things ..I'm pretty sure there's thousands if people wondering why your white widow is worth 400$ a pack and MNS seeds is 100+$ ..and he's credited for it ..and there still in business ! I've never seen one grow report but the company has been open for yrs ..smhh 

Open ya eyes people


----------



## PlinyThe Elder (Jan 26, 2013)

http://www.semillasdemarihuana.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=396&Itemid=41


----------



## BluFrosty (Jan 26, 2013)

I just ordered some HSO Sour Blueberry and got a free Blimburn Orka... Gonna see how it turns out


----------



## BigHulk (Jan 27, 2013)

I just get my order from tude , and as a freebies i got blimburn mango and tijuana i will pop them and let u guys know what they r all about lol


----------



## hazey grapes (Jan 27, 2013)

please do share your experience and help the rest of us expand or limit our shoppings lists as appropriate. i'm hoping that orka delivers the goods better than typical generic hazes, but would expect it to fare no worse than those which are decent enough. in my experience, a lot of breeders oversell the alleged trippiness of their strains. i hope BB doesn't do that too. only one way to find out. there've been a lot of new breeders making the scene this past year... john sinclair, black skull, blim burn, genehtik and several more possibly including black creek gardens, centennial, dr underground, flash automatic, kama genetics, new era, ripper, sativa bags, simply female, sin city, snowhigh, 7 deaths, trichrome jungle, ultra, vision, and/or zambeza. that's a lot of new jack stuff to try and figure out.


----------



## BigHulk (Jan 27, 2013)

hazey grapes said:


> please do share your experience and help the rest of us expand or limit our shoppings lists as appropriate. i'm hoping that orka delivers the goods better than typical generic hazes, but would expect it to fare no worse than those which are decent enough. in my experience, a lot of breeders oversell the alleged trippiness of their strains. i hope BB doesn't do that too. only one way to find out. there've been a lot of new breeders making the scene this past year... john sinclair, black skull, blim burn, genehtik and several more possibly including black creek gardens, centennial, dr underground, flash automatic, kama genetics, new era, ripper, sativa bags, simply female, sin city, snowhigh, 7 deaths, trichrome jungle, ultra, vision, and/or zambeza. that's a lot of new jack stuff to try and figure out.


Will do , i will let u guys know step by step progres and post some pic , i'm all dro but for that project i'll do them in good all soil heheheheh i veg them for let's say 4 weeks and flip them on 12/12 , what i am confuse about from blimburn mango that i had as a freebie on tude in a description say that this is a mix of " JACK HERRER x KOREAN SKUNK" and in characteristic section say "SOMANGO x CRITICAL 47 " , so which is it???


----------



## BigHulk (Jan 27, 2013)

ok i check description on single seed and KOREAN SKUNK is A.K.A ... CRITICAL 47 , so to them Somango is Jack?????


----------



## ShineOn (Feb 5, 2013)

Just got my order from Attitude. Poppin a Blimburn Super Auto freebie to go along with my dinafem critical jack autos. I put on the shelf the Orka and the Kabrales. Be interesting how this auto does from Blimburn.


----------



## zfriend2 (Feb 5, 2013)

my experience with blimburn seeds has been amazing the beans always crack and they always grow beautifully


----------



## dirtnap411 (Feb 5, 2013)

they haven't been public long enough for a full grow, if they have, perhaps you have pics?


----------



## kindnug (Feb 5, 2013)

who cares if they grow beautifully we want to know if the end product is potent/flavorful!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 5, 2013)

BigHulk said:


> ok i check description on single seed and KOREAN SKUNK is A.K.A ... CRITICAL 47 , so to them Somango is Jack?????


Attitude always screws up translations somehow from spanish. all of the Kannabia descri[tions are completely wrong. i had Pato tell me he even tried to contact them and fix it. they wanted to stick with what they already have... he said he thought they may have done it on purpose. im not sure about that, but ive noticed they screw up the spanish-speaking breeder's descriptions often. dinafem has had a couple wrong ones too.

i noticed that some of the gene descriptions were wacky for Blimburn. i suppose u could try and look up blimburn's own site or info somewhere. ill go search around


----------



## Dookz (Feb 6, 2013)

i got 4 freebies of blimburns, im really interested in the cheesexcheese strain that comes on the description i was thinking of poppin it with my 2 big buddha cheese maybe usin some collidal silver from the hydro store and makin a hybrid cheese lol


----------



## ShineOn (Feb 6, 2013)

The Blimburn Super Auto germinated fine along with my Critical Jack Autos, I am off. Got 'em in rockwool cubes wth ph water, placing in it's DWC bucket tonight with a several 5000k fluorescents for their seedling stage.


----------



## MYOB (Feb 11, 2013)

I was looking forward to growing Orka but it didn't germinate after 5 days. I gave it a little squeeze between my fingers to see if it felt viable and it cracked. Fearing damage of the embryo so I tossed it. I have never had a seed take longer than 2 days to crack. 

Oh well, I really didn't have room for it anyway. I was looking forward to a sativa dom though, the Orka piqued my interest. It was a freebie so I wasn't devastated Looking forward to see some people grow it out. I know they are giving a bunch away at Attitude this month.


----------



## ShineOn (Feb 12, 2013)

I am do the Orka and kabrales next grow. So far so good. Almost done with week 1. The Blimburn Super Auto is smaller than the Critical Jack Autos but healthy. Moved em to the 600w Mh. Next week ill turn on the other 600w Mh


----------



## ShineOn (Feb 19, 2013)

Well so far after almost 2 weeks the Blimburn super auto is unimpressive when compared to the 3 dinafem critical jacks. The CJ are already growing their 3rd set of leaves where the SA are barely growing their second set. It's still early so maybe they're slow out the gate.


----------



## ShineOn (Feb 20, 2013)

Well it's definitely slower than the CJ but healthy.


----------



## drugdumpster (Feb 23, 2013)

I popped the free orka I received and it is looking good so far. Germinated in rockwool very fast and took the transition to advanced sunshine #4 without issue. I am still debating on weather or not I will veg it long enough to safely take clones, or to just do a one shot trial run.


----------



## Skittlesmcp (Feb 24, 2013)

Good to hear at least a few people are giving Blimburn a go, I got the Kabrales/Orka combo as well and am looking forward to seeing how they size up (pun simultaneously intended and not intended)


----------



## lerellion (Feb 26, 2013)

I ordered a 3 pack of BCN Diesel and got a Tijuanna, and a Mango as a freebie. Of the 5 seeds all popped, and one died cause I am an idiot  . I am really looking forward to the BCN diesel ( how could a NYC diesel X Jack Herrer be anything but good)

The pic is 4 days after puting them in dirt ( I use the old put em wet dirt, 24 hour light until they pop and then take to 18 hour of light)


----------



## howudoin000 (Feb 27, 2013)

Blimburn freebies! These were germinated 20 days ago, six of those days in the NFT GroTank. The two plants side by side at the back are Blimburn. (Left) Kabrales, (Right) ORKA. I am using LED (UFO)/ 600w CFL combo for lighting.


----------



## Jordan81795 (Feb 27, 2013)

The free blimburn Mango that came free from atitude germed pretty quickly. I read on another website that it has massive yeild jack herer x skunk Korean


----------



## garj353 (Feb 27, 2013)

My first post. Im actually growing blimburn orka now freebie from attitude its a ww x haze its only about a week old but it looks good its roots are looking the best out of my other 2, barneys gi3 haze and ww from seedsman. I had alot of trouble with barneys g13 haze 20% germination be wary. I dont think its the strain, I think he just needs new g13 haze seeds. Maybe hes not thinking about them anymore because hes working on other strains, i dont know.


----------



## garj353 (Feb 27, 2013)

howudoin000 said:


> Blimburn freebies! These were germinated 20 days ago, six of those days in the NFT GroTank. The two plants side by side at the back are Blimburn. (Left) Kabrales, (Right) ORKA. I am using LED (UFO)/ 600w CFL combo for lighting.


 Thanks for showing a pic of orka. lmao I don't think that plant will get 3 m tall. It looks indica dominant but thats what their description says.


----------



## howudoin000 (Feb 27, 2013)

garj353 said:


> Thanks for showing a pic of orka. lmao I don't think that plant will get 3 m tall. It looks indica dominant but thats what their description says.



I agree. The orka has been slow growing compared to the kabrales. Also this is my first grow using soilless medium, it took 14 days before the roots were through the rockwool enough to drop in the tank. I would love to see a pic of your Orka at one week old to compare to mine at that age.


----------



## efk (Mar 6, 2013)

I also received the Blimburn Mango, popped it and am now at about 3 weeks veg. It's a healthy and vigorous. It does look like it might get some height, internodes are much longer than my other plants under the same light but looks like it will be tall but not particularly bushy. Will post pictures later. I have heard good things about blimburn just in terms of the health of their seeds. I also have Orka and Cabrales so might give those a try soon too. Peace.


----------



## Majyk (Mar 8, 2013)

I have the Super Automatic and a Kabrales in my grow cab at the moment. the Kabrales is looking very similar to the picture posted earlier. Looking very bushy, short nodes, very indica dominated. The Super Automatic is not as impressive. She is very,very short and only on her third node. I know she has Ruderalis in her lineage but I never thought she would be this short. My whole setup is going into flowering in two weeks, so she better keep up with the rest of the plants. Pictures coming up soon so you guys can see how they look at about 4 weeks since they popped out of the soil.


----------



## ShineOn (Mar 10, 2013)

My Super Auto ended up being a mutant. I am have to get a pic up. It's like it almost grew only one side of the plant. I am not sure how to explain it. It flowered after about 3.5 weeks. But it's only 4" tall. My Critical Jacks are about 9" at little more than 4 weeks. I was going to pull her but decided to let her run its course.


----------



## ShineOn (Mar 12, 2013)

If you zoom in you can see how the main stock split into two. It's now a little over 4" but when you compare it to my crtical jack auto it's dwarfed. The Critical Jack is now 11" tall. They're both about 5 weeks old.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 13, 2013)

I've got the Mamba Negra going now. Growing the exact same speed and size as my other ladies:thc bomb, madness x2, stacked kush.


----------



## ShineOn (Mar 13, 2013)

Well since my blimburn super auto was mutant iam going to try the kabrales but I am let the mutant run its course see what I get


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 13, 2013)

Sometimes as a pioneer you can sneak in and strike gold before everybody knows about it.
Most times you kill yourself getting out there and find nothing.
Could be awesome, but the time investment is too much for me to gamble, personally. I'd rather wait and see and spend more on the seeds if need be.


----------



## fishelk (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm just now moving my two freebies Orka and Kabrahales into my big room. It took the Orka 10 days to crack but is quite vigor now. Kabrahales looks good also. The three Serious Seeds BubbleGum cracked in one day and its a horse race. Its been years since I've planted seeds, so we'll see. I'll keep you posted


----------



## ShineOn (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow 10 days is a long time to germ. You've got more patience tha I do. I would of tossed it not thinking it wasn't going to pop. I am really disappointed that the Super Auto ws a mutant. But I didn't have any other autos to replace it with so it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## drugdumpster (Mar 14, 2013)

My free ORKA is doing great. Looks nice and has been easy to care for.


----------



## ShineOn (Mar 15, 2013)

Anyone else tried blimburn super auto? Wondering if they had any mutant issues like mine. I can't decide if I want to do the Orka or kabrales next so I'll be following your Orka and some earlier in the thread mentioned growing kabrales as well


----------



## hockeyrichard (Mar 20, 2013)

Got a ak auto by Blimburn....anyone heard a flower time for her?


----------



## Skittlesmcp (Mar 20, 2013)

I have some new equipment on the way, once it's here the Orka and Kabrales are next in line


----------



## Know One (Mar 24, 2013)

Received the Cherry OG from Attitude no problem (within 7 days) with 1 free AK Auto fem from Blimburn
and 1 free bean from Dinafem (Blue Hash fem).All of these popped out on under 5 days.


----------



## diggindirt (Mar 25, 2013)

ShineOn, I have a Super Auto going right now from the Feb freebies at the Tude. Bout 6 weeks old right now, topped above 2nd set of nodes for 4 tops which may have slowed it down a week or so. Rather short and slow compared to others I'm growing atm, with all 4 tops about 4-5 inches long. No retardation noticed in this one. 

This is the first auto I've ever grown, so no autos to compare it to, but not very resinous compared to regular/fem seeds I've grown in the past. Just now starting to get some resin on the calyxes themselves at about 3rd week of flowering, but my Grandoggy Purps from Connoseur Genetics has visible resin on the fan leaves at only a month into veg period, so we'll see how it goes I suppose. 

All in all, not impressed so far, but as my jars are empty, I'm sure it'll be better than what I got right now. Also, it was a free seed and should keep me satisfied till the rest of my room finishes. Whole lot better than some of these Dutch Breeders charging 150-220 bucks for a damn 10 pack of seeds...


----------



## Know One (Mar 31, 2013)

I am really glad that this came free with purchase from Attitude.
This will be my first auto grow and I probably would not have chosen auto to purchase.
I am now very curious about learning all about autos. 
You can see the same bean in an earlier photo just popping up.
Here is the same Blimburn AK Auto on 3/29.


----------



## wil2279 (Apr 1, 2013)

silverhazefiend said:


> What I like to think is there all the same seeds .....as in there is a mass producer that they get seeds from and redistribute under diffeent names ...Blim burn seeds have the same crosses as 1000 other Dutch /Spanish / seedbanks ..just wit a fancier discription which people eat right up ..
> 
> Lets use our brains here people ..new seedbank with 15 strains overnight ??? All FEMS ??? ..c'mon any company you never heard of with that much variety selling all fems is just buying and reselling ..NO BREEDING ..I would be surprised of they had a grow room ..u don't need it when ur jus renaming seeds
> 
> ...


doggie nuts is probably owned by another well known company and the throw a new name on the same seeds along with a crazy price tag knowing that there are a few idiots out there that will pay a crazy price just because they think they are getting "the best"


----------



## diggindirt (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, bout a week later now, and I must say the change has been positive. Switched from a 250 MH to 600 HPS as I'm getting ready to flower the rest of my room, and the Super Auto is starting to frost up. Getting a cheesy funk to it as well. Still not a super big plant, but much more optimistic now than I was before. No sensitivity issues, all in all going well.


----------



## ShineOn (Apr 4, 2013)

diggindirt said:


> ShineOn, I have a Super Auto going right now from the Feb freebies at the Tude....
> 
> All in all, not impressed so far...


Yeah mine was a total mutant. She's still going and very sticky. But I'll be lucky if I get 1/2 oz from her. My critical jack auto is killing it. I am expecting to get 3 maybe 4 oz from her.

It's best not to top an auto they say because of the short veg cycle and lifespan, not enough time to recover.


----------



## Know One (Apr 5, 2013)

Using 100% #3 Coarse Perlite with GH 3 part series nutes.
I raised the PPM from 200 up to 500. We'll see if that gives her a little kick.
I am also using House & Garden Roots Excellurator (Love this stuff). I am trying 2.0 ml per gallon.

I water just enough to keep the roots damp (about once every
2 days). I make small drainage holes just about 1/4" from the bottom of the cup allowing wicking.
To empty old nutes, I turn the cup sideways and hold my fingers over
the top with Perlite keeping all in place.
I do this every time I feed.

*For comparison here are the 3-29 pics posted earlier.*
View attachment 2601613View attachment 2601615
Thanks for looking.


----------



## diggindirt (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeh, I know you're supposed to let em go but oh well. Didn't want crazy height differences between that and my vegging strains. I agree, lucky to get 1/2 zip, but was just a test run on a free bean. Your Critical Jack sounds promising though.


----------



## Know One (Apr 10, 2013)

This is looking really good. Transplanted 4 days ago. She acclimated quickly.

I am looking forward to seeing what she does in the next few weeks.


----------



## diggindirt (Apr 13, 2013)

Got a couple pics of my Super Auto in a grow journal just posted. Tried to post em here but I musta deleted em after posting the other journal. Buds are super tight, but not all that frosty. All 4 branches are only about 7 inches after 6 weeks under 20/4 w/ 250w MH. She'll finish 12/12 under 600w HPS as the rest of my room flowers. Still a bit of a cheesy funk on her but doesn't fill the basement like other strains have.


----------



## ShineOn (Apr 14, 2013)

diggindirt said:


> Yeh, I know you're supposed to let em go but oh well. Didn't want crazy height differences between that and my vegging strains. I agree, lucky to get 1/2 zip, but was just a test run on a free bean. Your Critical Jack sounds promising though.


My critical jack should be done in about two more weeks. Shes in her final flush right now. I pulled the Super Auto mutant last week. Had some seeds arrive and i didn't want to waste any more time with her. She wasn't getting any bigger. I got almost a half Z. Disappointed she mutated because she was dank. Very sticky, lots of trics that had a citrus taste. I am thinking of ordering some more SA and give her a shot again. I was impressed with the potency for an auto but she was a mutant. Maybe, thats why shes so strong. Shame i couldn't get more out of her.


----------



## migueldo (May 4, 2013)

Took part in the blimburn promo,ordered Mekong haze,never popped. Freebies,orka and kabrales were super vigorous; three feet tall,nearly as wide ( 25 gal pot) two weeks in my dark room they revealed their sex; hermies. Thanks blimburn


----------



## keif30 (May 4, 2013)

Im growing the free Tijuana right now, and it grows very fast, tall and spiney. The nodes are the furthest apart I have ever seen, looks like a male to me, but we shall see.


----------



## ShineOn (May 7, 2013)

My orka never popped my super auto was a mutant but my kabrales is going well. She is about 10 days old. Hate to go 0-3 with blimburn. I havent had any issues like this with Barney's, Dinafem, TH, Reserve Privada, or DNA so far.


----------



## bleepboop (May 8, 2013)

tijuana and mango are both doing very well. another week left on the mango, bit longer on the tj. tijuana drinks loads more than the mango, had a close call with yesterday after i was away for four days but all the wilting went within a few hours of finally getting some water to it.


----------



## ShineOn (May 8, 2013)

Is the description spot on for the Mango? Was thinking of tring that out or the TJ. i used to live about 40 min north of Tj lol. My kabrales got its first small dose of nutes. Looking forward to see how she turns out. Hope you do a smoke report on the Mango


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (May 8, 2013)

Mamba Negra after 55 days.


----------



## ShineOn (May 9, 2013)

NICE. Beautiful top and super healthy lookingGood to see someone having success with Blimburn. With the mutant super auto and the no pop Orka i was becoming skeptical. But so far the Kabrales veg has been eventful, just the way like it.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (May 15, 2013)

I've already tried her. She is definitely some dank. My buddy has texted me nonstop wanting it. Ill definitely enjoy my other blimburn. I've got 3 original clon going 12/12 from seed about a week in.


----------



## halfpound (May 19, 2013)

hockeyrichard said:


> Got a ak auto by Blimburn....anyone heard a flower time for her?


Three week and she is starting to flower from germ. I have her out side doing better than my ww x bb . And ww x og kush.But there not autos...


----------



## Smidge34 (May 19, 2013)

bleepboop said:


> tijuana and mango are both doing very well. another week left on the mango, bit longer on the tj. tijuana drinks loads more than the mango, had a close call with yesterday after i was away for four days but all the wilting went within a few hours of finally getting some water to it.


I just popped a Mango for an outdoor grow and am very interested in a harvest/smoke report.


----------



## Yoopergrower (May 19, 2013)

I have an Orka and Kabralas in about there 4th week of flower . I cannot tell you what they are like to smoke yet, but growing was and is a joy with these 2 . I bet you could grow them in sand (LOL,not really) VERY bushy and loaded with flowers . They are in perfect condition, no spots, curled leaves,nothing but pure gootness . But then i said that about my BC GODBUD and when i smoked it , not all that, my forst plant i grew (mexican bag seed) was better and frostier . MY third plant i grew Holy grail kush , again not all that smoke wise, and growing it was a pain, bearclaw leaves until the later part of its growth then it turned around and looked great, but way to much hype . Im beginning to wonder if all these cool names and strains are just that, an experiment . So now i have the orka and kabralas will finish next, then another (bearclawed) holygrail (tiny flowers) ,a dinafem diesel (smells good,nice flowers,easy grow) one whitewidow X Bigbud (looks,smells good,easy grower) and 2 white russians also easy to grow,no problems at all , now i have never checked PH on water or soil, im using happy frog soil and floradua 2 part nutes . misting, there in the window when sunny and then back under the 1000hps , my 5 wk old plants are a DNA limited snowcap , DNA martian mean green,bc jack herer , CH9 toxic blue , L.A. confidential , im just trying to find some kick a$$ smoke so am trying out all this stuff. What do you guys suggest for a knock down dragout stone for hours . the kind that makes you get wood everytime you smoke it


----------



## olivier (May 31, 2013)

Thai Tanic is supposed to be good for the hood!
I'm flowering a Mango (freebie) now around 35 days in. I too wonder very much about Attitudes description. If its JH x Critical(47) Critical seems to be a mainstay in their program..Whatever.

I havent seen anything that looks like the plant I have which ATM looks more like their Narkosis pic.
Very strong vigorous growth, DENSE buds and thick resin to the touch (they got that right in the description)
Smells like cat piss to me so we'll have to see where the Mango kicks in.


----------



## fishelk (May 31, 2013)

I have my Orka and Kabrahales 5 weeks into flower. Both are short and bushy with small stocky leaves. Buds are smaller and harder than my other strains and there is alot of flowers. They seem pretty similar. No overtop odor yet but we'll see the next 3 weeks. So far I ain't overly impressed but time will tell. My bubble gum from Serious seeds is rocking out. Kinda stretchy but it will be a producer...and quality looks good. None of these strains can even touch the other two strains I have next to these three seeds. No one has better weed than Northeast Washington state.... and I'll put our strains up against any from Europe. Good Luck All


----------



## Progrow29 (Jun 18, 2013)

Grew ak auto freebie out ..90
Day finish yielded a lil over an o smells good a beotchhhhh to trim and taste is citrus..your not gonna have any problem she will jus do her own thing watch jus feed her good and and give her light ..dnt matter how much and when she's gonna do everything herself lol good luck your gonna like it for the lil effort need to make her finish!!


----------



## bfowl420 (Jun 25, 2013)

Did the Kabrales, Orka and AK Auto freebies... Orka is on day 80 flower!! Looking amazing though!!! may need 5 days - 10 days more at least.. Half cloudy No amber yet!! The Kabrales is almost done at 60 days.. another 5-7days on Her Very nice as well... The AK Auto ( I moved into Flowering Tent at 6 in tall- 12/12 light cycle- I have no room in veg area) It is now My biggest at 70 days total from seed.. 3 feet tall.. Shaped like a Xmas tree.. The Top is My biggest in 20 years of indoor!! My first Auto.. Kinda impressed!! LOL.. From unfriendly state so can not post pictures.. In fact I probably made it all up...


----------



## cannagrowermed (Sep 18, 2013)

I am wandering how blim burn seeds can retail, wholesale original strain name like somango, chocolope, black domina, cream caramel etc, these people are a mafia. I will never grow any of these shity hybrids. Seedbanks shoud file for copyrights. They do it via a website with sale by bulk ossbank. It never been seen yet in the cannabis market some shitty breeder using same name and faking seeds like this.lol you see alchimiaweb receiving mr nice and then you see alchimiaweb wholesaling blim burn fake seeds ( critical etc via ossbank seed in bulk)....too good to be true....I hope dna genetics (chocolope is on sale 8k for 10000 seeds) sensi seeds black domina etc are aware and will do something soon.


----------



## bwest (Sep 21, 2013)

Was on Blimburn's website, seen none of those names listed. Grew a blimburn freebie, don't remember what it was, Orient auto i think, but was nice growing plant and good smoke. Maybe before you go knocking the breeders and complaining about how they name their seeds or what kind of Facebook contest they run, you should give them an honest try. You're probably one of those people who won't grow the freebies either, because if they are free they can't possibly be good. You have 2 posts on RIU both cutting down a breeder that you have never tried. Sorry, I can't take advice from somebody who doesn't know what they are talking about. How can you give an opinion on something you have never tried?


----------



## MojoPotatoe (Sep 21, 2013)

I grew Blimburn Mango and Tijuana. Mango was a great yielder.Over 5 oz on an 8 week veg. Tijuana is still my all time personal favorite for effect.


----------



## OUTDOOR FARMER (Sep 21, 2013)

HEY PLINY,,,, check ur link not everyone speaks that language


----------



## FRIENDinDEED (Oct 8, 2013)

just got three of the blimburn SUERAUTOMATIC in clone form. don't know too much about these guys but will give this strain a shot


----------



## Research grown budz (Jan 13, 2014)

This is my blimburn plant it is about 1 week in flower so far the strain is blimburn tijuana I got it from attitude seedbank


----------



## Kush Push (Feb 3, 2014)

Research grown budz said:


> This is my blimburn plant it is about 1 week in flower so far the strain is blimburn tijuana I got it from attitude seedbank


Those leaves look pretty thick for a sativa. I'm growing a Tijuana right now along with a critical auto, both freebies and I'm curious to see how they turn out


----------



## Kush Push (Feb 4, 2014)

Has anyone grown critical auto? I heard it's only 8-10% thc so I'm wondering if it's even worth growing?


----------



## NorthernTreeHouses UK (Feb 5, 2014)

well critical mass auto ( big buddah ) claims 15+ THC. is up there with the heavy indicas and is deffinately not a morning smoke if you got stuff to do!!  very reliable cross and genetics seem very similar for an auto strain. with it being a roadrunner or lowryder cross it could end up shocking or appalling. il upload some pics and fingers crossed yours will explode too.


----------



## Kush Push (Feb 5, 2014)

My critical auto is either a lowryder or white dwarf cross, not sure. It's from the singleseedbank. I'm curious to see yours because I know mine is a critical mass cross. Here's mine at 11 days under 2 40w 2700k cfls.

found out its from blimburn as well. It's their critical mass x lowryder

good luck with yours


----------



## NorthernTreeHouses UK (Feb 6, 2014)

I shall upload you some tomorrow. bloody phones and wires hey haha....this will sound crazy but ive never grown with cfl's, only ever mh then hps to finish. is it worth vegging under blue cfl's? its gta save huge money? any idea on weekly/monthly costs per say 300w cfl?? and effecting yield? thanks


----------



## Kush Push (Feb 6, 2014)

Obviously the brighter then better. I grow commercially and privately. I prefer to use cfl for a personal grow because they are so much easier to set up and use, they also cost less and cost less to run. This is my huge 68w cfl bulb. I think puts around 5600 lumens where as a a 1000w hps puts out 9000 lumens so not much of a difference. It's much easier to add multiple 68watt bulbs rather then high pressure sodium bulbs. They are a lot cheaper and probably cost half the price to run them. I love cfls

edit: this 68w cfl is about $18 at lowes HUD and plug in is $10


----------



## Research grown budz (Mar 3, 2014)

Ok sorry about the previous post on a diff page I later found out that this pic I set up on the recent pages of this thread was actually not a tijuana but everything is on because I still am growing a tijuana I just couldn't figure out what one it was but now that I did some research this plant I am growing is actually my tijuana from blimburn seeds and ordered through attitude seedbank also the nug shot actually looks like the one I saw on attitude so check it out as far as I can tell blimburn gives you what you pay for pretty much also these pics are 3 weeks till harvest btw the smell is that of like a sweet cough syrup smell with sweet berries absolutley fantastic smell and some really resonated chunky nugs overall good plant


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 8, 2014)

I did some freebie blimburn Guanabana seeds on last run, pretty sparkly, more widow than haze though, smelled fantastically hazey but wasn't all that, great for a cash cropper I imagine.
Might be a few snaps in link in sig if interested.


----------



## sonar (Mar 11, 2014)

I bought a pack of Blimburn Cindy 99 last week. Might crack one here in a few weeks and see how it turns out. Like like trying random strains from new breeders from time to time.


----------



## Research grown budz (Mar 13, 2014)

Try g13 labs purple haze really nice plant or try dinafem kush n cheese my fav of grows so far


----------



## Jussblaz3420 (Jul 7, 2014)

Kush Push said:


> Obviously the brighter then better. I grow commercially and privately. I prefer to use cfl for a personal grow because they are so much easier to set up and use, they also cost less and cost less to run. This is my huge 68w cfl bulb. I think puts around 5600 lumens where as a a 1000w hps puts out 9000 lumens so not much of a difference. It's much easier to add multiple 68watt bulbs rather then high pressure sodium bulbs. They are a lot cheaper and probably cost half the price to run them. I love cfls
> 
> edit: this 68w cfl is about $18 at lowes HUD and plug in is $10


Uhh ur cfl puts out 5,600 lumens, my 600w hps puts out 92,000 lumens... HUGE difference...


----------



## kindnug (Jul 7, 2014)

I got a good laugh out of that.


----------



## gabechihua (Jul 7, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I got a good laugh out of that.


Yeah, pretty funny. Obviously not the brightest bulb (no pun intended) on the tree if he thinks a 1000w hps puts out 9,000 lumens while a 68w cfl puts out 5,600.


----------



## trichomeinhaler (Sep 12, 2015)

yung420 said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows about this breeder, or are they any good. Just wanting to know some kind of history on them cause they got some good looking strains.


I can say I bought some liberty haze and some g13 amnesia haze seeds. I received several free seeds among them was 2 critical x ak47 feminised seeds by blimburn seeds. After flowering the liberty haze and going over a hundred days of flower even though it was stated they took 8 to 9 weeks. I was thouroughly disappointed and felt robbed and lied to. I thought sod it ill grow some freebies I may aswell since the reputable seed companys are allowed to lie so openly, I wasn't worried about the bud being crap as id decided it was Russian roulette anyway.

So I planted the critical + seeds grew them for about 4 weeks in veg flipped them, they stretched somewhat but I wasn't worried as some arjans haze I grew stretched much more they settled around 5 feet in height within 2 weeks, buds started showing all in all they was mature with big fat glistening buds by 7 weeks from when I switched to flower not from when buds showed from the flip. I left them till 8 weeks as I was in shock and confused. I could have grown it a week in veg from sprouting and it would have been fine. seriously happy with these seeds a highly recommend.

BIGGEST YIELDING FASTEST FINISHING STRAIN IVE EVER HAD AND IT WAS FREE!


----------



## alwaysmedicated12 (Sep 25, 2015)

I red about blinburm that they fucked assault more than 100 cannabis strains? not sure if it is called original seeds or soemthing like this, but they did copy all major cannabis strains from major company, i think these guys are plain theives , these are the same spaniards that will assault you in your house a few years ago, instead they robbed the cannabis background and there is only assole like seedman or others to promote such bandits with their weird gentics


----------



## Tgriff429 (Feb 17, 2018)

Whoa dude wtf is a fucked assault that's some serious racial slur your putting out there against the Spanish your not secretly Donald trump are you.lol


----------



## Tgriff429 (Feb 17, 2018)

On a serious note I'm just abt to run blimburns Chem 4 and gsc both freebies from the tude will post pics and smoke report when finished till then happy growing and toking to all my brothers and sisters I fucking hate racists I thought our culture was one of peace love and unity no matter what colour or creed come on bro get lit and enlightened


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 6, 2018)

Tgriff429 said:


> On a serious note I'm just abt to run blimburns Chem 4 and gsc both freebies from the tude will post pics and smoke report when finished till then happy growing and toking to all my brothers and sisters I fucking hate racists I thought our culture was one of peace love and unity no matter what colour or creed come on bro get lit and enlightened


How is the GSC doing? I grew out my 'tude freebie of it in my last grow, I was pretty impressed with it, beautiful plant.
I let it go 10ish weeks, and cured for 6 it was a great smoke.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 15, 2018)

Popping a Blimburn BC Diesel FEM


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 16, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Popping a Blimburn BC Diesel FEM


I've got one in the solo cup comp.. I'm tempted to grab a pack with my next seed order, I'm liking the plant so far, despite it being grown in a cup lol.


----------



## Tgriff429 (Apr 17, 2018)

That looks super dank sons of Avery I've had some security issues and had to relocate my grow room I'm in the uk so the cops are still a concern.So I'm abt to run as mentioned before plus l.a confidential, dj,s gold both from DNA then th seeds underdawg og,strawberry glue and sage and sour


----------



## klx (Apr 17, 2018)

Got a couple of Blimburn freebies at day 52. Impressive enough that they will get another go around from clone.

Granddaddy Purple:

 

 

Girl Scout Cookies:


----------



## Raymond Knight (Jun 5, 2018)

Their White Widow AKA Wildly White is no good, I ran it twice , the first time I topped it and ended up chopping it at day 55 because it only produced a few grams and I wasn't going to even let it go. The 2nd time I ran it I let it go normal[no topping] and it yielded low and yielded mids like quality. I let that one go until day 62.


----------



## klx (Jun 6, 2018)

Update on the GSC and GDP I have been running. The GDP is fine, very nice stone, very frosty and good yields. We are happy with it.

The GSC - the first run I found a single seed in one of the buds. I ran a single clone again and it is at 8 weeks now and no nanners. I then ran a plant that I vegged for longer and topped a few times. It threw a lot of nanners within the first 4 weeks and I had to pull it. I have now killed the mother as well. It was nice smoke but too risky for me as its not easy for me to check the plants carefully.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 6, 2018)

klx said:


> Update on the GSC and GDP I have been running. The GDP is fine, very nice stone, very frosty and good yields. We are happy with it.
> 
> The GSC - the first run I found a single seed in one of the buds. I ran a single clone again and it is at 8 weeks now and no nanners. I then ran a plant that I vegged for longer and topped a few times. It threw a lot of nanners within the first 4 weeks and I had to pull it. I have now killed the mother as well. It was nice smoke but too risky for me as its not easy for me to check the plants carefully.


I found 2 seeds in my GSC too, not bad for a full plant, but showing nanners that early is no good. I know GSC has hermies tendencies in its history, so I'll probably not even bother popping the 2 seeds I did get


----------



## Raymond Knight (Jun 15, 2018)

Blimburn is ok for the price point and I say that because if I paid any more per bean I'd be talking shit here about them. I have had germination problems with their seeds that is about 30-40% failure and I'm doing it right. Stay away from their WW it's garbage, I did 2 runs and it was terrible both times and grown with different growing techniques each time, it sucked. Their NL1 was incredible. I'm growing a GDP and a Chem 4 now both going into their 3rd week of flower. They started budding faster than any plant I have grown by about 7-10 days. The bad about the chem 4, it's not really chem 4, it's a chemdog crossed with a green crack which is actually a strain that wasnt to widespread called crack dawg. Anyways it's doing very very well. The GDP has been a stretchy bitch but is incredible also. I have a GG4 from them that isnt available to the public yet and a OG kush, they are both seedlings. I only pay about 7 per bean with shipping.


----------



## klx (Jun 15, 2018)

Raymond Knight said:


> Blimburn is ok for the price point and I say that because if I paid any more per bean I'd be talking shit here about them. I have had germination problems with their seeds that is about 30-40% failure and I'm doing it right. Stay away from their WW it's garbage, I did 2 runs and it was terrible both times and grown with different growing techniques each time, it sucked. Their NL1 was incredible. I'm growing a GDP and a Chem 4 now both going into their 3rd week of flower. They started budding faster than any plant I have grown by about 7-10 days. The bad about the chem 4, it's not really chem 4, it's a chemdog crossed with a green crack which is actually a strain that wasnt to widespread called crack dawg. Anyways it's doing very very well. The GDP has been a stretchy bitch but is incredible also. I have a GG4 from them that isnt available to the public yet and a OG kush, they are both seedlings. I only pay about 7 per bean with shipping.


Any pics? I love their GDP it is my current fave smoke. I am willing to forgive the GSC hermie issue as GSC is known for it so no biggie. That is also lovely smoke.

GDP ~Day 57:


----------



## sm0k3gr33n (Jul 24, 2018)

klx said:


> Any pics? I love their GDP it is my current fave smoke. I am willing to forgive the GSC hermie issue as GSC is known for it so no biggie. That is also lovely smoke.
> 
> GDP ~Day 57:
> 
> View attachment 4151463


 How has she been too grow? Im doing one in a 3x3 closet, just popped a few days ago. Love your setup!


----------



## klx (Jul 24, 2018)

sm0k3gr33n said:


> How has she been too grow? Im doing one in a 3x3 closet, just popped a few days ago. Love your setup!


Real easy, tolerant to both high and low feed levels and ph swings dont worry her at all. Depending on your setup, you might wanna bush her out a lot and dont worry too much about lollipopping her as her nuggs are rock solid virtually all the way down the stem. 

Medium yield but dense, heavy nuggs so the weight is there. No purpling on mine though, straight green pheno but frosty as!

Good luck hope you get lucky!!


----------



## sm0k3gr33n (Jul 25, 2018)

klx said:


> Real easy, tolerant to both high and low feed levels and ph swings dont worry her at all. Depending on your setup, you might wanna bush her out a lot and dont worry too much about lollipopping her as her nuggs are rock solid virtually all the way down the stem.
> 
> Medium yield but dense, heavy nuggs so the weight is there. No purpling on mine though, straight green pheno but frosty as!
> 
> Good luck hope you get lucky!!


 Awesome info. I really appreciate your input. Fingers crossed for that purple pheno!


----------



## Raymond Knight (Aug 5, 2018)

No pics but a lot of vids on my youtube page, same name, great smoke btw on the gdp, mine had slight purple hues but only slight, I believe it will purple in colder weather.
Its exactly as kix said, Im getting more beans now on the way. It makes great kief as its resin production is very high. Everyone Ive smoked out got high and said how mellow it was and complimented the grape/purple taste. The chem 4 tastes of a chocolate diesel/chemdog to me, its a good strong smoke, it yielded average.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 26, 2018)

Gsc freebie. Smells like vanilla cake.


----------



## klx (Dec 26, 2018)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4255155 Gsc freebie. Smells like vanilla cake.


Very nice.


----------



## THCR1000 (Feb 24, 2019)

Everybody pay attention.
This seed company is a big scam
I have purchased 10 Bruce Banner seeds and very unhappy regarding the quality of their seeds.
4 of 10 seeds never germinated.
The remaining 6 grow so slow without any roots.
21 days on 2 plants their size is smaller than 4 inches long.
The 4 plants took 45 days to reach 14 inches so I could transfer them to flowering.
Very unsatisfying growth in veg room.
Their root system is so small and tiny.
60 days I wasted my time and effort growing Bush low THC plants that are useless garbage and waste of rolling a joint at the end.
Their customer service is horrible.
I told them I am a seasoned smoker and grower and I have been growing for 10 years now so dont tell me I put wrong nutes and too much water the problem is your seeds not me.
Please stay away from this seed bank.
Their seeds are very old and low THC.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 25, 2019)

THCR1000 said:


> Everybody pay attention.
> This seed company is a big scam
> I have purchased 10 Bruce Banner seeds and very unhappy regarding the quality of their seeds.
> 4 of 10 seeds never germinated.
> ...


You have any pics of the ones that you did grow out?


----------



## THCR1000 (Feb 28, 2019)

coppershot said:


> You have any pics of the ones that you did grow out?


Yes here they are. The big one is 70 days old and 28 days on 12/12 and no buds nothing is forming as of today the smaller ones 25 days they all grow like this so lazy so slow very frustrating experience.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Feb 28, 2019)

If that is 70 days I don’t think it’s the seeds bro looks like growers error


----------



## THCR1000 (Mar 14, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> If that is 70 days I don’t think it’s the seeds bro looks like growers error


What kind of error ur thinking ? Are you saying the small to no root system is growers error also?
As I mentioned before I have grown more than 20 different strains they all grow so much bigger and bushier and the Girl Scout Cookies plus the Og Kush plants are doing so good, tall and healthy and they been all planned at the same time ? So how other genetics grown under the same condition decided to grow to their full potential and not so much the seeds from blimburn seeds?


----------



## Raymond Knight (Mar 29, 2019)

Checking in after awhile with a final review on Blimburn. Ive grown a ton of their stuff and can sum it up like this. Im done running their gear, Ive grown the Gorilla Glue which hermied up on 2 different plants midway thru flower and I chucked the other 3 in the trash, Ive run the GSC, 2 didnt germinate,1 germinated but threw a bunk taproot and never surfaced,and 1which hermied during stretch and got tossed. I had 2 chem 4's that ran good, although both threw nanners right before chop. I bought a 5 pack again of chem 4 and 4 didnt germinate and 1 was sickly during stretch and hermied, I ate it and didnt complain. The Gelato 5 pack I had 1 didnt germinate, 1 hermied the second week of flower, and I got 2 very different phenos from the ones that did finish. 1 was indica, 1 was sativa, 1 was sweet 1 was chemmy, both were not gelato that I have smoked before, I dont think either was gelato. They were an ok smoke. I speculate I have been buying someones bagseed and have switched vendors. I just had a 5 pack of what he said was nepal master kush from blimburn although they dont list it, all germinated in a papertowel but dudded out and not surface finding them dead a week later in the soil after knowing something wrong when they didnt surface. Its not me, I know what Im doing. Im not even going to complain to the guy I get the seeds from because I have complained on my youtube channel when the gg hermied and fake sock accounts started questioning everything about the grow implying it was me, I have seen people complain on the guy on his nightly show and he just writes them off as inexperienced and says its their fault. After growing 5 years I cant hear that shit without flipping. Ive been out of work and sourced blimburn seeds for cheap so I kept trying only having moderarte success with mostly only the gdp. Ive since moved on but am bitter with all the purchases that dudded and hermied .CHEERS?


----------



## hiprophecies (Apr 17, 2020)

Garbage seed company. 1 of 4 germinated. Slowest plant I've ever grown in hydro and I've ran dozens. This is the worst performing plant I've ever ran. I might just throw it away and start over.

Never ever use this scam crap genetic seed company Blimburn seeds. At least their name is nice, you will definitely get burned by their shadiness and your crop will burn with - yield.


----------



## budman111 (May 13, 2020)

hiprophecies said:


> Garbage seed company.





Raymond Knight said:


> sum it up like this. Im done running their gear


Got a freebie from the Tude a few years back in the fridge that I was going to pop soon but after reading this I won't bother. Cheers guys.


----------



## toomp (May 14, 2020)

budman111 said:


> Got a freebie from the Tude a few years back in the fridge that I was going to pop soon but after reading this I won't bother. Cheers guys.


What is it? I got a tijuana 6 or 7 years back. Just 1. I was told it was fire. It grew like a beast.


----------



## budman111 (May 14, 2020)

toomp said:


> What is it? I got a tijuana 6 or 7 years back. Just 1. I was told it was fire. It grew like a beast.


BC Diesel


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 21, 2022)

Any updates on these guys? I have 3 Cheese freebies. 100% Germ rate. Most seems negative.


----------

